# Largest thing to feed an exodon



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I got some rosie reds today. Larger than Guppies and smaller than goldfish. I only bought two because I didnt know if they would attack them right away. They took care of those first two so fast I went back and got 6 more. The thing is my convicts are attacking the rosies and so are the exodons. THe exodons are swallowing the fish whole. Has anyone fed their exodons anything larger? Like a goldfish? Im sure they couldnt fit one of those in ther mouth. And do they all attack together? I couldnt tell if mine attacked together because one would peck and the next one swallowed it whole. If you have personal experiences please let me know.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

several members here have said they tear apart goldfish wqual to them in size, like piranhas


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but are you talking about Exodon Paradoxus? Little guppy looking things? I did some quick research on them so I wouldn't feel like a complete idiot, but couldn't find anything that referred to them as being carnivorous. Please fill me in a little as I'm now curious. Thanks!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

piranhabar said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but are you talking about Exodon Paradoxus? Little guppy looking things? I did some quick research on them so I wouldn't feel like a complete idiot, but couldn't find anything that referred to them as being carnivorous. Please fill me in a little as I'm now curious. Thanks!


 Exodon Paradoxus are nothing like guppies. They are fast as ever and do eat other fish. They have eaten guppies before and I saw them eat Rosie reds today.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

exos are "scale eaters" the reason why they have the bucktooth.

I put a large, like 3 inch, goldfish in with my exos, they chased it for a while attacking it, after a while it hid in the corner and they seemed to forget about it. It wasn't there in the morning, not even a trace.

Last week I opened to lid to drop in their flakes, one flew the 2-3 inches out of the water and headbutted my finger. I spilled in so many flakes when it bumped me that I thought I was going to have a major water problem in the morning, but the water was fine.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I had them all in a tank with a jack dempsey. I would throw pinkies in there and they would immediately start getting chewed up by the exodons. These were some nice sized exos, and i had some mean bastards in there. When the dempsy hit the pinky it would be half hangin out of his mouth and the exodons were still eating it right of the JDs mouth. My exodons shoal is down from 12 to 4 now though, the JD left and a flowerhorn moved in.







Yes exodos do eat fish whole!. I have a video of me exodons hitting the surface so hard that water flys out of the tank. Exodons have the behavior that piranhas SHOULD have. They are fearless, mean as hell, and eat like crazy. I have never seen a piranha feeding video that can get anywhere close to their quickness and sheer brutality towards other fish even 4 times their own size. Exodons will kill piranhas up to 2x their own size. If you dont want to believe this i suggest you find out for yourself.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

are these the exos your brother had up for sale a while back?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> These were some nice sized exos, and i had some mean bastards in there.


 what do you mean when you say nice size exos? The exodons I have are the largest I have seen in fish stores. Like I would say my largest ones are like 3+" and smallest like 2+"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well i had them for a few months, bought them at 2 inches. When i came home there were some smaller ones at 2 inches still and some huge 4+ inch ones that were the alphas. There was one mean bastard in there, that kept killing the others so i had to add tons. They kinda can give you a headache though. These were the same ones my brothers selling even though i bough most of them. The ones that are left are all very nasty, their the survivor exos that even a 8 inch flowerhorn cant take out. Exos can grow to 5 inches sometimes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but are you talking about Exodon Paradoxus? Little guppy looking things? I did some quick research on them so I wouldn't feel like a complete idiot, but couldn't find anything that referred to them as being carnivorous. Please fill me in a little as I'm now curious. Thanks!


 may I suggest you search this forum for "exodon" as they have been discussed many times and we have a lot of good info about them


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I tried rosies this afternoon, I bought 12 for my baby rhom and figured I'd throw some in with the Exos. I even fed them their regular flakes first, but they destroyed the 3 little rosies I put in there within 20 seconds. The damn coolest feeding I have ever seen.

BD--let me know if your brother decides to sell them again, I was going to buy them last time when he pulled them back for the time being. I would love to add them to the ones I have.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I hope you have enough... the one is a KILLER! he slurps rosies.


----------

